# Drls off w/Euro switch...



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just figured I'd inform anyone interested I swapped in my euro switch that I got from ECS tuning (actually uses the same switch from the mk4's if you have one floating around). Now the drl's are off when the switch is off no coding required or pulling of a fuse. Fogs work now without headlights needing to be on just as they should with a euro switch


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> Just figured I'd inform anyone interested I swapped in my euro switch that I got from ECS tuning (actually uses the same switch from the mk4's if you have one floating around). Now the drl's are off when the switch is off no coding required or pulling of a fuse. Fogs work now without headlights needing to be on just as they should with a euro switch


So it's just plug and play?


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

I still want to know how to get auto on headlamps.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

plug n play


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> plug n play


Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

veru nice!!! thanks for the heads up


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

zsqure said:


> I still want to know how to get auto on headlamps.


You need the hardware sensor for that, can't just buy the switch.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea that is how mine worked but I did the MKIV mod and just bent the tab. If you traded chances are some one had already bent the DRL tab.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

no it was brand new from ecs


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Can you tell me, with the euroswitch, do the DRLs stay on when you turn to the headlight position? I would like to have both the DRL to be on when the headlights are on.

Thank you


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

FYI, I have the TDI with halogen headlights and no fogs....



jervert said:


> Can you tell me, with the euroswitch, do the DRLs stay on when you turn to the headlight position? I would like to have both the DRL to be on when the headlights are on.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

all lights on @ headlight position I assume same with tdi


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks!



jokerny77 said:


> all lights on @ headlight position I assume same with tdi


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Reviving this thread. Can anyone who recently purchased the euroswitch and has the halogen headlights tell me if the DRL's dim when turned to the headlight position? 

I think that I have ascertained that they remain on, but at reduced brightness, similiar to what happens without euroswitch. 

Also does anyone know if this dimming of the DRL's when the headlights are switched on is something that can be overcome with vagcom, or is a wiring change in order? 

Thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jervert said:


> Reviving this thread. Can anyone who recently purchased the euroswitch and has the halogen headlights tell me if the DRL's dim when turned to the headlight position?
> 
> I think that I have ascertained that they remain on, but at reduced brightness, similiar to what happens without euroswitch.
> 
> ...


 I've messed with the DRL intensity setting through vag com but not with much success. You might want to try messing with it some more. I'm probably going to replace them with an amber LED anyway so I haven't given it much more thought.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

thats what my thought was change them so they look different and not just dim. But dont really feel like changing them right now feeling kinda lazy.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

not sure how they are wired up but you could always connect them to the blinker and have an extra turn signal in the front if you decide to change the color of the bulb.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

I hoped to add amber LED's to the DRLs but I would like them to remain bright when I turn on the headlights. maybe it won't matter with LEDs.

So I guess what I am hearing you say is that they do dim when you switch on the headlights, even with the euroswitch. So I have to play around with that. thanks


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

no they just stay at the normal brightness they are. But my thinking is they aren't getting a full 12 volts so if you were to wire them to something else say blinker or fogs, then possibly they would be brighter. Maybe i'm wrong


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> no they just stay at the normal brightness they are. But my thinking is they aren't getting a full 12 volts so if you were to wire them to something else say blinker or fogs, then possibly they would be brighter. Maybe i'm wrong


oh I'm sure you're right joker if the loop they are in is long and comes from the switch they are likely not as bright as they could be.

I am sure it is intentional that the DRL's dim when the headlights are turned on, it's nice to know that this is not the case if you swap in the euroswitch.

Unfortunately I do not have the fog lights. That is one of the reason's I was wondering what kind of light output I could get with the DRL's, especially with LED.

thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been meaning to ask, does the euroswitch at least match the brushed aluminum look the stock one has or is it chrome?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

same as stock


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> I've been meaning to ask, does the euroswitch at least match the brushed aluminum look the stock one has or is it chrome?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Yes, on the 2012+ 

Euro Switch with Brushed finish here: Euro Brushed Headlight Switch

Back ordered for a bit. (Was late Feb, now mid March)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Yes, on the 2012+
> 
> Euro Switch with Brushed finish here: Euro Brushed Headlight Switch
> 
> Back ordered for a bit. (Was late Feb, now mid March)


Geez can ECS keep anything in stock? Lol, but yea $80 for a switch is ridiculous, I'll stick to my stocker

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

You'll need to vag-com your B and you'll get a menu selection change in the dash setup with a check mark to disable DRLS.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Euro switch??*



jokerny77 said:


> Just figured I'd inform anyone interested I swapped in my euro switch that I got from ECS tuning (actually uses the same switch from the mk4's if you have one floating around). Now the drl's are off when the switch is off no coding required or pulling of a fuse. Fogs work now without headlights needing to be on just as they should with a euro switch


ECS PART ES#8602, is this correct one???




Thanks.

KNEWBUG


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

our vagcom doesn't have that many options like the GTI does. I spoke with someone at Ross Tech it runs off similar settings as the Jetta. They told me there aren't too many tweaks for the Beetle with vagcom


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

from ross tech tweaks page Daytime Running Lights (DRL)
NAR:

The 2011+ Jetta and 2012 Beelte from the US/Canadian (NAR) market use a hardwired "TFL" signal into the BCM for DRL operation. This input is not monitored by the BCM for fault code recognition and simply removing the "TFL" pin at the headlight switch will disable DRL operation.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

So Joker did you need to bend off the TFL pin(s) on the euroswitch or did it come with out? I suppose if you want to disable the DRL's onthe NA switch you have to bend down the pins?





jokerny77 said:


> from ross tech tweaks page Daytime Running Lights (DRL)
> NAR:
> 
> The 2011+ Jetta and 2012 Beelte from the US/Canadian (NAR) market use a hardwired "TFL" signal into the BCM for DRL operation. This input is not monitored by the BCM for fault code recognition and simply removing the "TFL" pin at the headlight switch will disable DRL operation.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

didnt bend any pins they just dont come on until u turn the first position


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Euro switch*

Purchased from ECS Tuning part # 8602 1C0 941 531A K0S, installed, the DRL`s did not go off, when clicked to running light position the DRL`s stay on but are dimmer than when the light switch is off. I can run Fog lights without headlights on with the first click of the switch. Are the DRL`s suppose to go off completed when this switch is installed???? I have 2012 Black Turbo Launch Edition.


Thanks,

KNEWBUG


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Unfortunate that the drls dim. I have to find out why this is and see if I can do something about it.






KNEWBUG said:


> Purchased from ECS Tuning part # 8602 1C0 941 531A K0S, installed, the DRL`s did not go off, when clicked to running light position the DRL`s stay on but are dimmer than when the light switch is off. I can run Fog lights without headlights on with the first click of the switch. Are the DRL`s suppose to go off completed when this switch is installed???? I have 2012 Black Turbo Launch Edition.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

When my switch is to the off position my drls are off when I turn there switch to the next position parking or fog lights thy are on


----------

